# Turning point



## 83kamaleon (May 30, 2022)

Hi guys I haven't posted anything in a long time but I thought this was worth sharing,i felt for the first time my hands were doing almost exactly what I had in my mind including smooth plunge lines on a chef knife,that are super challenging at least for me.Still not perfect in term of simmetry and finishes but I felt like sharing this progress.Still working on a "toy" grinder as i call it,but seriously thinking about stepping up the game.Let me know what you think. Steel is aeb-l ground flat to slightly convex very light and thin,hidden tang,the handle is ebony whit a brass spacer.


----------



## Atso_J (May 30, 2022)

Beautiful! Many times less is more


----------

